# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  What you doing?

## L

Apart from being on Anxiety Space, what you up to?

I'm about to do my nails  ::):

----------


## Sagan

Getting ready to go buy a few Christmas gifts

----------


## Yellow

Eating lunch  ::):

----------


## L

> Getting ready to go buy a few Christmas gifts



Good luck with that - I failed today!

----------


## Member11

Terrorising Gotham City... HA HA HA :Mega Shock: :

----------


## Apocalyptic

Reaching for the cough-syrup. Got a bad cold.

----------


## The Wanderer

Nothing at all really :/

----------


## Skippy

Workin' on a secret project for AxS y'all gonna love if I can get it done. Also stoned outta my mind so that dun help writin' code at all...especially when I'm just comin' back to it after at least a couple years.... x.X

----------


## Chocolate

I'm lying in bed

----------


## Anteros

Browsing AS while simultaneously giving my pet birdy a head rub.   It's quite the challenge!

----------


## L

> Workin' on a secret project for AxS y'all gonna love if I can get it done. Also stoned outta my mind so that dun help writin' code at all...especially when I'm just comin' back to it after at least a couple years.... x.X



Oh I'm excited  can't wait

Also I told my boyfriend I want to get high sometime

----------


## Koalafan

Just got done eating lunch  ::):

----------


## Dane

Procrastinating and digesting dinner.

----------


## anonymid

Watching the Celtics-Sixers game and munching on some dried cranberries.

----------


## L

waiting for pins and needles to pass so I can change for bed

----------


## SmileyFace

thinking nonstop about 2 final major writing assignments i have to do. *twitch*

----------


## JustGaara

Watching Spongebob, browsing Reddit

----------


## Anteros

Getting ready for bed.

----------


## Trendsetter

watching a movie

----------


## SmileyFace

-Listening to some Christmas music  ::D: 
-Waiting on pizza being heated up in the oven (yes, pizza for breakfast.. because that is how I roll)

Later on, gonna work on some more homework.

----------


## Sagan

Watching a science lecture.

----------


## L

I'm looking at shoes online

----------


## Anteros

Browsing several boards at once and talking to a good friend on gmail chat.

----------


## JustGaara

Trying not to fall asleep until the sun comes up, so browsing Reddit mostly.

----------


## Katie

eating.

----------


## Chantellabella

Getting ready to watch another episode of Babylon 5..............well, for about 10 minutes.............that's when I'll fall asleep.

----------


## MrQuiet76

sittin around, pickin my nose

----------


## Ont Mon



----------


## The Wanderer

Right now I'm just listening to music

----------


## WintersTale

Listening to music, and in the process of ripping my entire DVD collection to ipod format, so I can put it in my iTunes.

----------


## Member11

Watching The Simpsons.

----------


## Sagan

Eating Funyons  :popcorn:  and watching Modern Family

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Going through old songs I bookmarked.

----------


## Member11

Watching a movie while doing some coding.

----------


## TheCARS1979

i have on youtube

----------


## Chantellabella

typing
typing
typing
typing
typing

and now I'm done typing

Oh, you mean besides typing

I'm sitting here feeling sorry for myself.
Yep. Having a great pity party

There's balloons
And streamers

I think the cake is chocolate
Alas I ate it

I need to go take a picture of this moment.
It's pretty scary

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I'm sitting here feeling sorry for myself.
> Yep. Having a great pity party
> 
> There's balloons
> And streamers
> 
> I think the cake is chocolate
> Alas I ate it
> 
> ...



 :Hug:

----------


## Otherside

Sipping tea, killing time before I have to go get a bus, and do the whole bloody uni thing. I have a lecture on programming at ten that I don't want to go to but ehh.

----------


## Kirsebaer

listening to Mariah Carey's old albums

----------


## Chantellabella

Paying bills

Watching my paycheck fly away .................again

----------


## Sagan

> Paying bills
> 
> Watching my paycheck fly away .................again



Ditto on that one!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Listening to music.

----------


## Chantellabella

Wishing my son would call back. I can't call him and he can only call collect and the phone messed up and wouldn't let me accept the call.

:-( 

Guess I'll just go to bed.

----------


## 1

Investigating something suspicious

----------


## Kirsebaer

Relaxing on the couch after cleaning up the apartment. My dog is resting her head on my leg and about to fall asleep  :Dog:

----------


## Otherside

The real question is what should I be doing. Sleeping. I actually have to get up tomorrow.

What I am actually doing is browsing various forums for interesting crap on the Internet on my phone whilst not sleeping.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Sitting on my couch, sipping coffee .. enjoying my day off  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Enjoying a day off from work. Getting ready to brave chilly weather, taking my cats out in the backyard before I do some serious organizing and spring cleaning. One of my dear friends (my kid's godmother and mother of my godson) will be coming this Thursday and I'm uber excited.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. Wanna hear how strange my life has become? I'll list what I've done this week.

Ended up running around my neighborhood chasing a cop who was chasing my cat at 4:30 am while in my pajamas and barefoot, screaming, "Stop chasing him, my neighbors are going to call the cops!!" Then she screams, "It's ok. I'm already here!" Then I'm yelling, "But if you stop chasing him with the flashlight, he'll stop running!" Don't even ask what lead up to this.  :mask:   Of course it had to do with the college kids behind me.

Just now, I went into hand to paw combat with a squirrel who obviously needed to be owner of my backyard.

I won. Me and a rake. He's staring me down from the top of the tree now, plotting my demise.

----------

